# neutering an adult goat



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

How do you neuter an adult goat....when is to old to use the banding method??


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Burdizzo or vet castration??


----------



## valcwby01 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been interested in this myself. I have heard that the callicrate bander can be used, but have only seen it advertised for bulls. Anyone?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

If you managed to band an adult buck the pain would be hell!!! Its not the same for an adult as its is for a kid.
Goats are not horses or cattle either.
Dont do it!

An adult would need surgical castration. Get a vet.

As for age, young, preferably under 3 months old.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I asked my vet about it with a 6 month old that I was holding as a buckling , then they changed their mind and just wanted to lease one. 
The vet is not the kind of guy who nickle and dimes you for everything so I do listen to what he says. 
If their testicles are large, too large to fit into a standard band then you need to put the goat under and neuter them. He said if that was not cost effective he could try using a local and making sure it was numbed well and trying the burdizzo but he would need pain meds afterward as well. 
So if they are too old.... vet is your only option due to the amount of pain involved.


----------



## 2manydogs (Apr 1, 2010)

We've had two 3 year old bucks done with the callicrate bander. They gave them a lidacaine shot and put the band on. A week later we went back and they cut off the dead tesicles. It was easy, cheap, and much less painfull than surgical castration. They were out packing again in a week. You might talk to the pack goat club in your area as many of us use this method. Jill


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

We neutered our adult goat, not sure how old he was...probably about four years old. The vet sedated him and used the surgical approach. IT WAS AWFUL!!! He was heavily sedated, but even so, when she cut into him he made such a pitiful groaning noise. He slept pretty much the rest of the afternoon. If it ever bothered him again, he never showed any signs of it. It took several weeks, but eventually the big clot that had formed dropped up and the skin that was left shriveled up. I am never, never, never going to let a goat get that old before neutering again.


----------



## mylala (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw one a little over a year old get neutered...no pain killers no sedating. He was held down on the ground iodined up, sterile scalpel made a small incension on sack, the testicle was squeezed out then just pulled out by hand till cord broke, then the other testicle was done...more iodine...smeared it with some pasty stuff, sprayed it with something then turned loose. He looked dazed for a few minutes then seemed fine...he is still alive and no worse for the wear. this was 2 yrs ago. Btw, he screamed bloody murder till he was turned loose.


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

mylala said:


> I saw one a little over a year old get neutered...no pain killers no sedating. He was held down on the ground iodined up, sterile scalpel made a small incension on sack, the testicle was squeezed out then just pulled out by hand till cord broke, then the other testicle was done...more iodine...smeared it with some pasty stuff, sprayed it with something then turned loose. He looked dazed for a few minutes then seemed fine...he is still alive and no worse for the wear. this was 2 yrs ago. Bty, he screamed bloody murder till he was turned loose.


This is exactly what our vet recommended.....saying that there was danger in giving them anesthesia because of the rumen..??


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes, it is very hard to put a goat under. It is a fine balancing act between enough to get the job done without trouble and too much that will kill them. Locals are the way to go when working on a goat. just like a kid though, they scream bloody murder for being restrained and then are fine once they get free.


----------

